# ESRD Services



## anuja.devasthali (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi Friends, 

Please help me with this

We have to code for ESRD related services monthly .

Where we have to report the service dates for face to face visit on HIPAA-1500 form ?

Anuja, CPC-A.


----------



## zulkos (Sep 30, 2009)

Are you asking how to bill for ESRD or how to complete the 1500 claim form?


----------



## neha.bhatnagar (Sep 30, 2009)

Where we have to report the service dates for ESRD monthly face to face visits on HIPAA-1500 form ?


----------

